# Inflation Calculator



## applecruncher (Jul 19, 2015)

This is a nifty, simple way to calculate inflation.

For example, in 1966 I got my first real job in a grocery store and earned $1.25/hr. Today that would be like earning $9.23. Buying a $26,000 house in 1965 would be like buying a $195k house today. In 1973 I paid $100/month rent for a studio (effieiency) apartment - which would be $552 in today's dollars.

Try it.

http://www.dollartimes.com/calculators/inflation.htm


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 19, 2015)

Good one AC!    We need that here.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 19, 2015)

...and here's one for the UK in Pounds..

http://www.whatsthecost.com/cpi.aspx


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 19, 2015)

Good idea, Holly.  Thanks.


----------

